# Nice Decal Ryan!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very nice...love the support!


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Is this for sale? If not, it should be.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

I just got an explorer for the old lady this weekend, it'd make a great backwindow sticker for her, it'd fit in well with her honker sticks. How we get a hold of one of these. My friend said he'd make it for $7.50, but I'd rather get one from you.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I second that! The green ones that I have just don't show up on my truck and I would really love to represent!


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I have a green one also, but how about one in white? It would show up nice!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah, it'd look great on my black trailer!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll get some white one's made.

I'll keep ya posted.

Chris


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You gots to get some BIG CHROME ones as well. You saw my truck. Gots to be chrome. I will pay the extra bling bling. Talk to you Thurs night!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Remember, Ole English lettering for myself Hustad. Gangsta style. 8)


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i got the idea from gb3. i saw a green one on his truck this spring. i got it done at auto trim design and glass in fargo.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Yo, like I'am all over it like a fat boy on a birthday cake, yo. Hook this light skinned brother up to trick out my pimp-d-ride truck! Proud to wear it up yo!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

representin'


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

Tight Yo' 8) :laugh: :rollin:


----------

